# First Handling Class



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Jasper and I took our first handling class yesterday. We were having a lot of fun until Jas got sidetracked by a tooth fiasco. Poor baby! We're not sure what happened exactly but suspect that a piece of treat got stuck under a loose tooth. We tried and tried to find the source of discomfort to no avail. It took a while but eventually the problem resolved itself and we were back in business.

The handling instructor was a wonderful teacher. She's very experienced in the show ring and is an AKC match judge. Jasper looked great and was a natural with gait, baiting, stacking. I, on the other hand, looked like... a goober :withstupid:. Now I remember why I used to forge notes to get out of gym class LOL. We have lots to practice before the next class.

Thanks to all who encouraged us to give this a try!

I'm going to start a separate post asking about show leads and other supplies.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Good Luck and keep up the good work. Be very careful when training while teething. It could ruin the dog. George recommended against training during teething.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

don't worry- you'll feel more comfortable shortly- my first drop in class i was sure i was an idiot- we had 3? before our first show- and did good at thes how


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Interesting. Why it would ruin the dog?


----------

